

Intel’s Parallel Extensions for JavaScript - pguzmang
http://ajaxian.com/archives/intels-parallel-extensions-for-javascript

======
grannyg00se
This sounds like a major potential development if it gains traction. And just
when I thought I should learn Erlang because Javascript (and therefore
Node.js) can't fully take advantage of multi-core processors.

~~~
pork
Sure it can! Instead of threads, you use processes. Instead of shared state,
you use message passing.

------
kodisha
Brendan Eich presented this on jsconf.eu

And he was pretty excited by this.

